# Eye dominance



## daancon (Jun 24, 2010)

I've got an eye dominance problem. 
I've tried putting clear tape on some glasses to blur the vision in my left eye. 
Shot about a 100 arrows but still can't shoot with both eyes open.
Should I try shooting left handed


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

If your goal is to retrain your eye dominance, 100 arrows WILL NOT DO IT!! It takes 21 full practice sessions to simply learn or retrain a habit -- changing eye dominance may take even longer. That means that if you shoot 3 times a week, you are looking at about 2 months (or more) of solid practice. Slow down and be more patient. In most things, simply trying it today and deciding that it doesn't work is not being fair to the change OR you.

SLOW DOWN AND BE PATIENT!!!!!

Arne


----------



## daancon (Jun 24, 2010)

Do you think I should just practice with my left eye obscured or keep practicing with both eyes unobscured


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Many left eye / right hand dominant archers find that they prefer to shoot left handed. Unfortunately, we can't give you a hard and fast rule since everyone is different. There seem to be degrees of dominance. You might give a left hand bow a try and see how it works for you. 

My son is right handed and many years ago I bought him a right handed bow. I didn't know to check eye dominance a the time. It wasn't long before he was shooting the bow left handed. Fortunately, I was able to trade the bow for a left hand model.

What matters is what is comfortable for you.

Allen


----------



## daancon (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I have access to a left handed bow . 
I think I will try shooting left handed and see what happens
Once again thanks for the input.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

many shooters don't ever get that problem straightened out. rather than a piece of clear or even opaque tape, put some thing on there to block your sight completely. if your opposite eye dominant the dominance is built into your cortex and you won't change that. that's why so many end up changing hands to shoot a bow. 
others try closing one eye, but that actually creates all sorts of tension in your shot process, eventually . that's why I suggest something solid colored over your eye. you can then keep your eye open and relaxed, so the shot process doesn't get all tensed up.


----------

